# Silicon Mix! Where U Been All My Life?



## Katt73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I purchased some Silicon Mix at the BSS yesterday and I  this stuff!!!

I just washed with ORS Creamy Aloe and deep conditioned (hot towel and plastic cap) with Silicon Mix.  My hair is just about completely air dried and it is SO SOFT I can't believe it!  This is totally new for my 4B hair which, generally, air dries kind of crunchy.  I highly recommend it to all the 4's.

Added bonus (or not, depending on how you look at it): I'm gonna have to fight off my SO when I go to bed because he's really feelin' the smell...

I am so grateful for this forum!  You ladies are the best for turning me on to this stuff!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jun 10, 2007)

I KNOW!! I KNOW!! (jumping up and down) 

This is my holy grail of hair products.  I had to order mine and so was really taking a chance.  I have the poo and con.  When I tell you that my hair is as manageable as all get out and I am 11 weeks post?  I can flat iron my hair after using it and it looks like I have a fresh relaxer.  Oh, how I wish there was a BSS that carried it here in the ATL.  Congratulations!


----------



## BioGeekChic (Jun 11, 2007)

Katt73 said:
			
		

> I purchased some Silicon Mix at the BSS yesterday and I  this stuff!!!
> 
> I just washed with ORS Creamy Aloe and deep conditioned (hot towel and plastic cap) with Silicon Mix. My hair is just about completely air dried and it is SO SOFT I can't believe it! This is totally new for my 4B hair which, generally, air dries kind of crunchy. I highly recommend it to all the 4's.
> 
> ...


 
That's great I've been trying to find it @ a BSS in Chicago but no such luck. Where did u get urs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katt73 (Jun 11, 2007)

BioGeekChic said:
			
		

> That's great I've been trying to find it @ a BSS in Chicago but no such luck. Where did u get urs? Thanks in advance.


 
Sorry, girl...I found it in NJ when I was visiting my family.


----------



## Andreainnis (Jun 11, 2007)

Is it a protein or moisture condish?


----------



## Guyaneek (Jun 11, 2007)

Katt73 said:
			
		

> Sorry, girl...I found it in NJ when I was visiting my family.



Where did you get it in NJ?  I have been wanting to try this stuff for quite some time.  Your post may have pushed me over the edge


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jun 11, 2007)

That's great! I wish it was accessible on land for me, guess I'll just have to order a 24 oz. tub for my refill. I'm expecting my poo and leave-in any day now. I wanted more products from it because I love the smell so much and of course, the way it makes my hair feel. Can't wait to use the whole prod. line together.


----------



## Katt73 (Jun 11, 2007)

Guyaneek said:
			
		

> Where did you get it in NJ? I have been wanting to try this stuff for quite some time. Your post may have pushed me over the edge


 
I got it in South Jersey at this great BSS!  It's in Willingboro (about 20 minutes outside of Philadelphia) located in the "Great Marketplace" on Rt. 130.  They have EVERYTHING Dominican...I spent $50 in there on Silicon Mix, Sole & Cinnamon Rinse, and all sorts of other stuff.  The owners are Puerto Rican and stock all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Guyaneek (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh no!  That is 20 minutes from me 
I guess I have a new spot!
Thank YOU!!!!


----------



## Energist (Jun 11, 2007)

I just had to chime in that yeah this stuff is off the hook! I just used some yesterday after my wash and rinse.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Jun 11, 2007)

Is this the Rivas Silicon Mix?  I used this stuff for the first time yesterday and thought the smell was awful (smells like cheap soap), but it did make my hair softer.


----------



## Katt73 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sheenaspelman said:
			
		

> Is this the Rivas Silicon Mix? I used this stuff for the first time yesterday and thought the smell was awful (smells like cheap soap), but it did make my hair softer.


 
I used the Avanti.  It smells like baby powder to me.


----------



## natstar (Jun 11, 2007)

Katt- What BSS in chicago did you go to that has dominican products? PLease let me know!!!


----------



## spelmanlocks (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh ok, mine's said Avanti on it also.  I guess it depends on one's perception.


----------



## natstar (Jun 11, 2007)

Katt73 said:
			
		

> Sorry, girl...I found it in NJ when I was visiting my family.




   My bad. I should have read the first part of the thread! I wish there was a place in Chicago for dominican  products


----------



## mw138 (Jun 11, 2007)

I  Silicon Mix! I first used it when I was 11 weeks post relaxer and was floored by how soft my new growth was! It has definitely become a staple of mine. I've found that while other products work well, my hair seems to really be in love with Dominican products.


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 11, 2007)

Are you using the conditioner or the leave-in... I love the leave in..


----------



## neenee280 (Jun 11, 2007)

Katt73 said:
			
		

> I got it in South Jersey at this great BSS! It's in Willingboro (about 20 minutes outside of Philadelphia) located in the "Great Marketplace" on Rt. 130. They have EVERYTHING Dominican...I spent $50 in there on Silicon Mix, Sole & Cinnamon Rinse, and all sorts of other stuff. The owners are Puerto Rican and stock all sorts of stuff.


 
I see myself going over the bridge right now.  LOL!  I have to travel all the way to NE philly to get my dominican stuff.  Good to know there is another place I can go.  Thanks!  BTW, I love the Silicon too.  SO uses it for his "spinnas"


----------



## BioGeekChic (Jun 11, 2007)

Katt73 said:
			
		

> Sorry, girl...I found it in NJ when I was visiting my family.


 
Awww man I guess I just have to order it online. Thanks.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 11, 2007)

natstar said:
			
		

> My bad. I should have read the first part of the thread! I wish there was a place in Chicago for dominican products



i just pm'ed BGC, just go to http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/salons then type in your info and it will direct you to a dominican salon near you. Some dominican salons also sell products, you can always call first.


----------



## Ms.Allyse (Jun 12, 2007)

Gotta get me some!! Any websites??


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jun 12, 2007)

neenee280 said:
			
		

> I see myself going over the bridge right now. LOL! I have to travel all the way to NE philly to get my dominican stuff. Good to know there is another place I can go. Thanks! BTW, I love the Silicon too. *SO uses it for his "spinnas*"


 

   how cute!


----------



## natstar (Jun 12, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> i just pm'ed BGC, just go to www.roundbrush.com ,click "find a dominican salon" then type in your info and it will direct you to a dominican salon near you. Some dominican salons also sell products, you can always call first.



Thanks Wheezy!


----------



## Lotus (Jun 12, 2007)

Ms.Allyse said:
			
		

> Gotta get me some!! Any websites??


 
Anky's site- http://cabello.vze.com/
JenniferMD's site- http://www.roundbrushhair.com/
http://www.bluebeez.com/index.php
http://www.ibeautyny.com/
http://www.hairjojo.com/index.html
http://www.metrobeauty.com/
http://www.pelobonito.com/store/index.php
http://store.sickbay.biz/
http://www.shopdr.com/store/home.php


----------



## londa70 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah that silicon mix is no joke. The leave-in is now one of my staples. I haven't found a leave-in that can match it!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jun 12, 2007)

Can any of you ladies please post a pic as to which Silicon Mix you are talking about?  Thanks


----------



## Lotus (Jun 12, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:
			
		

> Can any of you ladies please post a pic as to which Silicon Mix you are talking about? Thanks


 
http://store.sickbay.biz/risimixcatr6.html


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 12, 2007)

ugh!!! just when my pjism was winding down!!! damnnn youuuuu!!! just ordered me some lol!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 12, 2007)

KAtt 73 are u natural 4B or relaxed?  Any natural 4 B use this with great results...pls let a sista know?????


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 12, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> i just pm'ed BGC, just go to www.roundbrush.com ,click "find a dominican salon" then type in your info and it will direct you to a dominican salon near you. Some dominican salons also sell products, you can always call first.


 

Wheezy ...that link didnt work but i found the right one...hope u dont mind me posting for those that need it...
here it is http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/salons/?gclid=COWx-_uK14wCFR4xUAodTTN4GQ


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 12, 2007)

Another Silicon Mix lover chiming in! I have LocksofLuv to thank for it because I ordered it based on a thread that she started and I LOVE it!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay, I have been letting Silicon Mix raves go over my head for a year now.  I'm going to put this and the leave in on my list when it's time to re-stock!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 12, 2007)

What exit off of RT 130?


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 13, 2007)

scarcity21 said:
			
		

> Wheezy ...that link didnt work but i found the right one...hope u dont mind me posting for those that need it...
> here it is http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/salons/?gclid=COWx-_uK14wCFR4xUAodTTN4GQ


 
OMG, thank you so much!! I apologize ladies.


----------



## awhyley (May 7, 2009)

I'm curious as to who all uses the Silicon Mix still?  I just heard about this yesterday and I'm pissed that you guys have had this info from 2007   Is it still as good as everyone claims, or is there a new favorite?


----------



## Starronda (May 7, 2009)

awhyley said:


> I'm curious as to who all uses the Silicon Mix still? I just heard about this yesterday and I'm pissed that you guys have had this info from 2007  Is it still as good as everyone claims, or is there a new favorite?


 
I just got some about two weeks ago. I got the leave in, and it was good, but not better than my lacio lacio for my new growth. I'm 11 weeks post and lacio lacio melts away my ng...I'm trying to stretch till the end of June.


----------



## peaceluvnhairgrease (May 7, 2009)

I love Silicon Mix..good thing I have plenty of BSS that sells it around me. I must say my favorite part is the smell..I know..it's pretty vain of me.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 5, 2009)

As popular as it is, you would think it's sold in Los Angeles.  I haven't seen it, and after I called the Dominican salon four years ago, I was told that Dominican products aren't sold here.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmmm....I might have to place an order for myself....


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok I am still waiting on my order from Roundbrush.com. I orderd the Silicon Mix combo for about $32.00. I am so exicted about getting thise product that I almost can't stand the wait!! Hope my results are as good as I've heard.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Oct 5, 2009)

I love Silicon Mix! I only use it when I staighten though. I feel like I'm wasting it if I bun after using it, lol.


----------



## gissellr78 (Oct 5, 2009)

Barbara said:


> As popular as it is, you would think it's sold in Los Angeles. I haven't seen it, and after I called the Dominican salon four years ago, I was told that Dominican products aren't sold here.


 
They probably sell mostly italian...most DR salons sell italian products...which are great ladies!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Oct 5, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I KNOW!! I KNOW!! (jumping up and down)
> 
> This is my holy grail of hair products.  I had to order mine and so was really taking a chance.  I have the poo and con.  When I tell you that my hair is as manageable as all get out and I am 11 weeks post?  I can flat iron my hair after using it and it looks like I have a fresh relaxer.  Oh, how I wish there was a BSS that carried it here in the ATL.  Congratulations!



Actually there is a BSS that does carry it.  I used to live near Tucker and if u go over by the Northlake Mall their is Angie's BSS in a Publix plaza and they carry it.  

I love the BSS i sometimes drive all the way from Alpharetta just to get the products i need...(thats just until i can find one that carry all the products i need which i havent found yet).

I just dont care too much for the smell of it but I have a jar of the conditioner that I barely have used.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 5, 2009)

I live by Silicon Mix deep conditioner in the tub. But I also have the Silicon Mix protein conditioner that I will use this weekend, since it'll be a week after my touch-up. Love it!!!


----------



## naijamerican (Oct 5, 2009)

Just to echo a question that was asked earlier in this thread, do any natural women use this? I'm interested but money is tight, and I can't afford to be using things just to see how they work if they don't do anything.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 5, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *I live by Silicon Mix deep conditioner in the tub*. But I also have the Silicon Mix protein conditioner that I will use this weekend, since it'll be a week after my touch-up. Love it!!!


 
Yes I have the 36 ounce size but I will get the 60 oz next time. I also like the blue silicon mix (pearl) but it smells a little funny.


----------



## AshMoBev (Oct 5, 2009)

I absolutely adore this stuff!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 6, 2009)

AshMoBev said:


> I absolutely adore this stuff!!!!!


 
Same here~ I use it every week


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 6, 2009)

The PJ in me is just itching to try this product, LOL


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 6, 2009)

I love the product, hate the smell.


----------



## justnotsure (Oct 6, 2009)

...just ordered some!  I'm totally a PJ!


----------



## Truth (Oct 6, 2009)

Any naturals have a review on this ?? I've noticed most of these goregous haired ladies are relaxed... lookin for naturals..


----------



## RockCreak (Oct 6, 2009)

Truth said:


> Any naturals have a review on this ?? I've noticed most of these goregous haired ladies are relaxed... lookin for naturals..


 

I'm in transition right now... I love the way it feels on my NG... allows me to stroke right thru it with my wide tooth comb.  

I also used it when I was 100% natural... it was great then to.

JMO.


----------



## Desarae (Oct 6, 2009)

What other conditoners does this product compare to? I'm itching to try it, but my hair is funny. It didn't like Humecto.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 17, 2009)

I just purchased the Silicon Mix moisturizing shampoo, Avanti treatment and my second tube of Lacio Lacio leave-in.  I'm not sure how or when to use these products.

The PJ in me told me to purchase them.


----------



## so so chic (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm natural, and I just tried this for the first time two weeks ago and loved it.  My hair was very manageable.  And, I love the smell.  I got it from my local BSS.


----------



## robot. (Oct 18, 2009)

Is Avanti the brand? Weren't there two kinds of Silicon Mix? Which are you guys using?


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 18, 2009)

.....................


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 18, 2009)

.........................


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 18, 2009)

.....................


----------



## naijamade79 (Oct 18, 2009)

I use the Avanti silicon mix conditioner in the tub all i can say is it changed my life!!!!!!


----------



## jasminestar (Oct 18, 2009)

I just discovered silicon mix. My curls are much tighter in the back, and are usually kind of crunchy when they dry, and the ends are super rough. I used it to moisturize my hair yesterday morning, and when I took down my hair at night it was so soft and moist, and my ends were behaving  I'm super happy about it. The only thing I don't like is the smell.


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 29, 2009)

my avanti silicon mix is collecting dust i need to try it as a dc, as a rinse out conditioner it did nothing


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 29, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> There are two kinds...regular (moisturizing) and w/ pearl protein (obvs. protein). I suspect most are using the regular.


whats your review on this product mama?

should I get it?


----------



## SundaiMorn (Oct 29, 2009)

I really need to wash my hair and wanted to try another dominician conditioner since the 10 en 1 did not work for me. I just purchased the Silicon Mix and polisher from a local vendor in the Chas, SC.  Her website is Afrovida.com.  She was really nice and gave me a free sample of Lacio Lacio that I can't wait to use. It was like she was reading my mind bc it was the next product on my pj wish list.


----------



## Desarae (Dec 8, 2009)

Just got this today and I can't wait to try it tonight!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 8, 2009)

SundaiMorn said:


> I really need to wash my hair and wanted to try another dominician conditioner since the 10 en 1 did not work for me.


 
Funny, I was tempted to pick up Miss Keys 10 en 1 this weekend to try it out, but stuck with my tride and true Silicon Mix. I'm glad I did


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 8, 2009)

I    Silicon Mix products!  It's the only line that really seems to help my 3c/4a/4b transitioning hair.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone else use the one in the tub? I'm pretty sure I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B000TDFA3K

Still haven't tried it as a DC


----------



## c*c*chic* (Dec 8, 2009)

I luuurrrrrvvvveee silicon mix! Especially when I mix it with aphogee 2 min then use redken anti snap leave in!!!! Whooo!!!! Y'all don't even understand. Try it!


----------



## Katt73 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am such a NERD! Why am I geeked that my two-year-old thread is still alive?


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 8, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I live by Silicon Mix deep conditioner in the tub. But I also have the Silicon Mix protein conditioner that I will use this weekend, since it'll be a week after my touch-up. Love it!!!



what's the silicon mix protein conditioner?



Katt73 said:


> I am such a NERD! Why am I geeked that my two-year-old thread is still alive?



do you still like silicon mix?


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 9, 2009)

I just tried silicon mox this weekend. It is so good that I almost threw out every other deep conditioner I had (including shescentit and hairveda). It is that darn good!


----------



## curlydrea (Dec 9, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I KNOW!! I KNOW!! (jumping up and down)
> 
> This is my holy grail of hair products. I had to order mine and so was really taking a chance. I have the poo and con. When I tell you that my hair is as manageable as all get out and I am 11 weeks post? I can flat iron my hair after using it and it looks like I have a fresh relaxer. Oh, how I wish there was a BSS that carried it here in the ATL. Congratulations!


 


There is... in fulton county where i live, i might pick up some next week


----------



## Taina (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm dominican and i never tryed it before untill i met this board! .. i have to say that i'm in love, i'm love .. i'm totally in love with this product. My hair loves it and so do i. I don't want it to finish ... i know it gonna take so long untill i go back to DR T.T


----------



## Barbara (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm still thinking about buying it as soon as I use up some of my other conditioners.  I have too much now.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Dec 10, 2009)

c*c*chic* said:


> I luuurrrrrvvvveee silicon mix! Especially when I mix it with aphogee 2 min then use redken anti snap leave in!!!! Whooo!!!! Y'all don't even understand. Try it!


 
I am going to try this combo tonight!


----------



## NappiShawti (Dec 10, 2009)

are there any more type 4 naturals that use this or is it best on relaxed hair??

i'm headed to the BSS this afternoon 4 a new wig but i need an excuse to buy summa this stuff too...


----------



## MizzCoco (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG!! This tub was sitting under my counter for almost a year before I tried it today...I wish I had listened! This stuff is the TRUTH!! I am almost 10 weeks post, and my detangling/rollerset was a breeze! My hair is light and fluffy, and smells heavenly!


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new one that just came out Silicon Mix Bambu Conditioner?


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 5, 2010)

tdwillis said:


> I just tried silicon mox this weekend. It is so good that *I almost threw out every other deep conditioner I had* (including shescentit and hairveda). It is that darn good!




I am having the same thoughts for my Joico, KeraCare and Nexxus Phyto Organics lines.


----------



## Lola Laughs (Jan 5, 2010)

curlydrea said:


> There is... in fulton county where i live, i might pick up some next week


 
Do tell!  I've tried a few BSS and most have said that the Domican salons is the only place to get it (other than online).


----------



## ellehair (Jan 5, 2010)

I WILL be picking this up this W/E.. I cant wait another second..


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 5, 2010)

It works great for me on dry hair with coconut oil, my hair comes out wonderful and my new growth is soft as well.


----------



## nymane (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm so in love with this conditioner and I love that the 60oz is so affordable. I'm 22 weeks post relaxer and it definitely cuts my detangling time in half...and it's ubbber moisturizing.


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 16, 2010)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I KNOW!! I KNOW!! (jumping up and down)
> 
> This is my holy grail of hair products.  I had to order mine and so was really taking a chance.  I have the poo and con.  When I tell you that my hair is as manageable as all get out and I am 11 weeks post?  I can flat iron my hair after using it and it looks like I have a fresh relaxer.  Oh, how I wish there was a BSS that carried it here in the ATL.  Congratulations!



I was in ATL in May 2009 and A-1 BSS carries it!!!   the darn airport too my jar....ugh!!!  I don't know the  name of the street but its some shopping plaza that has the word "creek" in it.  It is in a plaze with a Massage Envy, Old Navy, a fitness gym, Marshalls.....HTH


----------



## prisytomboy (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes!!!  i love silicone mix and love the lingering scent as well....my SO won't leave me alone!!!!  I be singing that song...."I Got Sleep With One Eye Open"  

While I love silicon mix, I have found it works the best at managing my new growth during my relaxer stretches.  The bummer is...they don't sell it in St. Louis so I have to order and shipping was like $8.....I HATE SHIPPING COST!!!!  LOL  but its worth it!


----------



## Shaley (Jan 19, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> Has anyone tried the new one that just came out Silicon Mix Bambu Conditioner?



I'd like to know this too. Their aren't many reviews out there. There's one good review on roundbrushhair.com.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 19, 2010)

I saw some today at Angies Beauty Supply on Abernathy in the West End.  The eight ounce jar was $5.99; the 16 ounce was $9.99 and the 16 ounce with pearl extract was $10.99.  They also had two Nunatt products -- chocolate shampoo and conditioner.  The chocolate masque conditioner was 17.6 ounces for only $5.99.  It smelled wonderful.  I was surprised to see these products, but it has been awhile since I have been in there and they have added a couple extra aisles and shortened the space between aisles to accommodate all their new products.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2010)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I KNOW!! I KNOW!! (jumping up and down)
> 
> This is my holy grail of hair products. I had to order mine and so was really taking a chance. I have the poo and con. When I tell you that my hair is as manageable as all get out and I am 11 weeks post? I can flat iron my hair after using it and it looks like I have a fresh relaxer. Oh, how I wish there was a BSS that carried it here in the ATL. Congratulations!


 
Where are you in ATL?  I just passed it on the shelves of my local BSS in Marietta(@Austell Rd & Floyd Rd).  Now I have to go back and check it out.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 20, 2010)

Could you use this after Emergencee or Aphogee 2 step?


----------



## nymane (Jan 20, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Could you use this after Emergencee or Aphogee 2 step?



I think it would be perfect after aphogee or emergencee...it's veryyyy moisturizing


----------



## caramelma (Jan 21, 2010)

I tried it for the first time last nite and I must say that I love everything about it


----------



## Barbara (Jan 21, 2010)

DesiRae said:


> *What other conditoners does this product compare to?* I'm itching to try it, but my hair is funny. It didn't like Humecto.


 

:bouncegre I want to know!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 21, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> They probably sell mostly italian...most DR salons sell italian products...which are great ladies!


 

What are some Italian products that are great?


----------



## cherepikr (Jan 21, 2010)

Barbara said:


> What are some Italian products that are great?



I love Alter Ego.


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 21, 2010)

I want to know about this version: http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/9BU4011209KD0802.htm, from what I gather it has no mineral oil as does the other version. I just want to know does it compare?


----------



## newports (Feb 21, 2010)

NaturalBrownBarbie said:


> I want to know about this version: http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/9BU4011209KD0802.htm, from what I gather it has no mineral oil as does the other version. I just want to know does it compare?



this site says it has mineral oil
http://www.roundbrushhair.com/siliconmixbambuconditioner.aspx
Ingredients: Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, *Mineral Oil*, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, Cetrimonium Chloride, Propylene Glycol, Bambusa Vulgaris Extract, auqa, Polysorbate 20, Seed Extract, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopherol, PABA, Inositol, Panthenol, Linoleic Acid, Biotin, Clyclomethicone (and) Dimethiconol, Citric Acid, Propylparaben, Methyl Paraben, Diazolidinyl UREA (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance, FD&C No. 5, FD&C Yellow No. 6.


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I'm sold on tryin this. I am so anxious, I wish I could go buy it now. I think I'll order some online because I don't know where the heck to get it in stores anyways. I'm hesitant to try because of the mineral oil. Does anybody have any problems with this?


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 21, 2010)

newports said:


> this site says it has mineral oil
> http://www.roundbrushhair.com/siliconmixbambuconditioner.aspx
> Ingredients: Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, *Mineral Oil*, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, Cetrimonium Chloride, Propylene Glycol, Bambusa Vulgaris Extract, auqa, Polysorbate 20, Seed Extract, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopherol, PABA, Inositol, Panthenol, Linoleic Acid, Biotin, Clyclomethicone (and) Dimethiconol, Citric Acid, Propylparaben, Methyl Paraben, Diazolidinyl UREA (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance, FD&C No. 5, FD&C Yellow No. 6.




Thanks! I looked at that afterwards. lol  But now I want to know if mineral oil has been a problem for anybody?


----------



## kim (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think my hair can handle this stuff. I bought all of the silicon mix products and eventhough my hair felt great for a minute, I don't think my hair likes it.


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 21, 2010)

kim said:


> I don't think my hair can handle this stuff. I bought all of the silicon mix products and eventhough my hair felt great for a minute, I don't think my hair likes it.



What happened after using it?


----------



## kim (Feb 21, 2010)

@naturalbrownbeauty- I few days after using it my hair felt very coated and weird. Instead of my hair looking good, it ended up looking damaged(I don't know it's hard to explain). Also, as I was rinsing out the conditioner a small clump of hair fell out. However, I can't actually say that the clump was caused by the product. Because, my hair has been knotting up something terrible. So now my products are sitting in my product graveyard!!!!


----------



## santavius1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I luv it it's one of the best dominican conditioners been using for over 1 year.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 21, 2010)

i use silicon mix, i just want to know. is it considered a protein conditioner? i should know this


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2010)

I just bought this conditioner a couple of weeks ago but I have not used it as yet. Will have to update on it when I do. I don't have the bambu one though.


----------



## Solitude (Feb 21, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i use silicon mix, i just want to know. is it considered a protein conditioner? i should know this


 
There's silicon mix and silicom mix proteina de perla

Proteina de perla is clearly protein. They both make your hair super-soft, anyway


----------



## Poopiedo (Feb 21, 2010)

I used it for the first time last night. I like the softness but I've also used other conditioners and achieved the same amount of softness. I don't know if I'll continue to use it because of the lingering smell. It's a little too perfumey for me. It's smelling just as loud today as yesterday and I've used coconut oil on my hair also. If there is someway I could tone down the smell I would buy again because it's cheaper in comparison to the conditioners that give me the same result.


----------



## Solitude (Feb 21, 2010)

kim said:


> @naturalbrownbeauty- I few days after using it my hair felt very coated and weird. Instead of my hair looking good, it ended up looking damaged(I don't know it's hard to explain). Also, as I was rinsing out the conditioner a small clump of hair fell out. However, I can't actually say that the clump was caused by the product. Because, my hair has been knotting up something terrible. So now my products are sitting in my product graveyard!!!!


 
Well, Silicon Mix is full of cones, which may explain the "coating." I never experienced this with SM, but I can see how it could happen. 

The clump falling out sounds like a more serious hair health issue.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 21, 2010)

Solitude said:


> There's silicon mix and silicom mix proteina de perla
> 
> Proteina de perla is clearly protein. They both make your hair super-soft, anyway


 

thanks Solitude, i have tried the pearl, and i loved the smelll and it did make my hair extra soft!! 

but the BSS had the 60oz of the regular silicon mix on sale for 20 so i had to get that one, but i wish they had the pearl one on sale i love ittt


----------



## luckyduck (Feb 21, 2010)

curlydrea said:


> There is... in fulton county where i live, i might pick up some next week


 

I live in Fulton County please tell me where that BSS is so I can stop driving all over the state and use the gas money towards the hair products.


----------



## Imani (Feb 21, 2010)

luckyduck said:


> I live in Fulton County please tell me where that BSS is so I can stop driving all over the state and use the gas money towards the hair products.



If u are near the southwest side of town, I spotted some silicon mix in this beauty supply store on fulton industrial near the intersection of camp creek on the side where the waffle house and a barber shop is. 

I have some of this at home I have never used. I'm scared to use it tho bc my hair acts funny with products with too many cones sometimes.  They will coat my hair and make it feel like plastic and look like straw. 

I have the Nacidit Olive Oil as well. I was using it about 2 years ago and it seemed like it worked a little but didn't have any slip. I"m going to revisit it and try it under the steamer.


----------



## autumnlesean (Mar 1, 2010)

is everyone using silicone mix by itself or mixed with oils?


----------



## Mrs.Green (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ I use it by itself. I don't mix any oils.


----------



## KrystalClear (Mar 1, 2010)

IS this stuff seriously the business!? I ORDERED it last night, then I canceled lol. I was irritated at the shipping cost and bet I could find it SOME WHERE in the DFW! Anybody stay in Dallas!?!??! lol I need this stuff. My AOHSR is wonderful but if this is even better AND cheaper, then it will be a staple!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 1, 2010)

I tried to stray by using my Joico K-Pak line as part of the "Use Up Your Stash Challenge" but it did nothing for my hair and it's all the rave.

Again, I am convinced that nothing works better on my hair than Silicon Mix.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Mar 1, 2010)

I brought this about am onth ago and I am in love. I am 4A and have never experienced so much slip in my life. I mixed with Keracare Humecto b/c i have dry hair. I cant wait to see hwo this works during my stretch!!


----------



## devin770 (Mar 1, 2010)

Atlanta ladies... I buy my Silicon Mix at a BSS in Conyers on 138. PM for directions. I'm loving it!


----------



## KrystalClear (Mar 1, 2010)

Anybody in TX find this in a BSS!? I'm in need lol. I want to try it, but can't really see paying 14 dollars (because of SH) when it doesn't cost anywhere NEAR that in the stores. :/ I may have to break down and do it.


----------



## leigh.hill (Mar 1, 2010)

OKAY OKAY OKAY...You twisted my arm! I ordered the "mix" even though I know mineral oil is bad, bad, bad, these reviews are killing the PJ in me! I used it a long time ago and I liked it. I was not all the thrilled with AO HSR (which I thought was the holy grail of DC), but it was just ok. My hair felt a little dry after I used it sooooooo here I am buying another product. I hope it is good...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 1, 2010)

Imani said:


> If u are near the southwest side of town, I spotted some silicon mix in this beauty supply store on fulton industrial near the intersection of camp creek on the side where the waffle house and a barber shop is.
> 
> I have some of this at home I have never used. I'm scared to use it tho bc my hair acts funny with products with too many cones sometimes.  They will coat my hair and make it feel like plastic and look like straw.
> 
> I have the Nacidit Olive Oil as well. I was using it about 2 years ago and it seemed like it worked a little but didn't have any slip. I"m going to revisit it and try it under the steamer.



I'm going to get some. This is about 15 min from my house!!!


----------



## HarySituation (Mar 2, 2010)

KrystalClear said:


> Anybody in TX find this in a BSS!? I'm in need lol. I want to try it, but can't really see paying 14 dollars (because of SH) when it doesn't cost anywhere NEAR that in the stores. :/ I may have to break down and do it.


 

ITA. Any Houstonians know what I can get this???


----------



## KrystalClear (Mar 7, 2010)

HarySituation said:


> ITA. Any Houstonians know what I can get this???



I can't believe in the whole state of TX we can't find this! lol
I found the leave in a a BSS.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 7, 2010)

I used to use Silicon Mix religiously when I first joined this board. Not sure why I stop. That stuff gives strength and softness like nothing less.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Mar 8, 2010)

Love it, Love it Loveeeee it!!! OMG


----------



## autumnlesean (Mar 8, 2010)

well i used silicon mix a couple days ago.. mixed it with coconut oil and EVOO,put a plastic cap on and let it sit overnight. It felt good going on, but when i rinsed, there was nothing spectacular...
I probably wont be using this product again, its nothing compared to my ORS Replen. packs!


----------



## Tangie (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been using Silicon mix for about the past month and I love it. The leave-in is great too.


----------



## Sade (Mar 8, 2010)

You can buy it online. I think I got mine from sickbay, I got the huge tub of it too. If you don't find it on sickbay try amazon.


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Mar 14, 2010)

Does this product leave any residue on your hair or weigh it down in any way?


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Mar 14, 2010)

Tangie said:


> I have been using Silicon mix for about the past month and I love it. The leave-in is great too.



oes it leave a residue or weigh your hair down in anyway?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 27, 2010)

I used SM without heat when I was natural and was not impressed with the results. Additionally, the scent is very strong.

I might try this again with a heating cap on processed hair though.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love this stuff


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 27, 2010)

Me too. I am HOOKED.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I just bought this conditioner a couple of weeks ago but I have not used it as yet. Will have to update on it when I do. I don't have the bambu one though.


 

I tried the Silicon Mix ladies and I gatta tell ya, I'm in  with this one. I am definitely hooked. The smell was not overpowering to me at all an dit left my hair super moisturized. It's a keeper!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 1, 2010)

4b natural here! I just got finished using the SM and boy oh boy!! My hair feels really good!  I can't say that it feels silky or anything, but my hair does feel MOISTURIZED!!! I generally try to follow a modified CG reggie, but I had to add this in.  I sat under the dryer w/ my hair wrapped in saran wrap/plastic wrap.  I did add JBCO to it as well.  

I've tried Miss Key 10 in 1 and it did absolutely nothing for my hair.  I will probably incorporate this into my reggie 1x/month seeing that it is a protein.


----------

